# Another cubing



## Wetdog (Sep 29, 2011)

I have one cubing thing going on at the moment, 2nd cross, first backcross with seeds from the first cross.

Here's the deal, my kid grew out another plant, bagseed, but much higher quality that gave me my original male.

I would have bet money it was a female. Beautiful growth habit, tight internodes, no male traits at all. The thing is, it never showed pre flowers. Has had alternating nodes for at least a month or more, but no pre flowers.

I took clones. The first attempt was 100% failure. My fault, being lazy and sloppy. Went back to my tried and true RW and Clonex and had 100% success.

With 8 clones well rooted, I took the seed plant outside for some 12/12. Imagine my surprise when male flowers showed.

Anyway, I still have extra clones from the strain I am cubing and this male just shows much better traits, late flowering, compact growth, tight internodes .........

So, I'm going to chop all the males since the 3 clones I set out are well knocked up, bring those in, and put a couple of clones with "the new guy in town".

Should be able to get them preggers before the first frost and I know the seeds will develop nicely indoors.

Then we'll see what happens.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, I discontinued the first cubing and went with the second since the male was so much nicer.

I'm now making the F3 cross and the F2 seeds were all over the place. Big long lanky plants that I thought for sure were males, but they never showed and got chopped. Had 2 seedlings that I thought might be females and up canned with the thought of giving them away to friends. Like the original male, very tight with close internodes and when they popped balls, it really surprised me. Happily though.

I moved the clones I had ready outside to let nature take its course. All the females are clones from the same strain I've been running for over 3 years and my goal is to get as close to 100% of this strain as I can. It is a 100% or nearly so Indica. It sure looks to be pure Indica, but since the seeds were gifted along with no name, who knows?

IDK if all the variation in the seedlings was due to being F2 or the fact that I put them outside as soon as the danger of frost was past. Still pretty chilly, they went outside before the end of April.

Once the clones are well knocked up, they will get moved back inside and all the seedlings will get chopped. I don't want any strays, even females. Keeps things simple.

With luck, I should be able to do a F4 cross this fall.

Wet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 6, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 23, 2013)

Got seeds coming, but what a PITA!

Moved everything outside as planned, then it rained. Tropical storm type rain, knocked the clones flat. Then to top it off, if kept raining (misting), for 3 more days so the pollen got wet as the flowers opened.

What I ended up doing was trimming my mother plants back and bringing everything inside so it could dry out and let the fan spread the pollen. What should have taken a few hours max ended up taking close to a week.

Something I've noticed over time, I have the best results AFA the quality/vitality of the seeds by pollinating pre-flowers rather than buds or forming buds. Don't know why this is, but that's the way things have turned out.

Anyone else notice this?

Wet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 23, 2013)

i'm here PAyin ATTN.

got any porn of vthese plants/cross?\

EDIT::smoke1:


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry 7, I just don't do pics of any sorts and with the news lately, that might be a good thing.

Anyway, cut the clones after 5 weeks of 18/6 T-5 HO's in the veg area. Letting them get good and dry and then into the fridge for a quick 'winter'. I may or may not be able to do a F4 before freezing sets in. I use natural photoperiod for the seedlings to sex, so that's at least 6 weeks after sprout, plus the time to age them a bit. It will be close. If not, next spring.

BTW, I use rooted clones in party cups and have found that 8 party cups fit real nice in one of those DIY oil change drip pans (round) that fit a 5 gallon bucket perfectly. I use them as drip saucers for 5gal buckets. Anyway, a bit less than 1/2 gallon of water poured into it will water the 8 clones nicely from the bottom and be gone in a day or 2. Especially with the heat from the T-5's and a fan. Much easier than trying to water each individually.

More updates to follow.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow Wetdog, f4s ? i am reading, very interesting.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 16, 2014)

*UPDATE*

The F4 cross had to wait till Spring 2014, but I'm trying again, for the F5 cross. I planted 10 of the F4 seeds on 9-8-14 (full moon) and 4 have broken ground. Also, started 10 clones back in Aug., and they have been transplanted to party cups. Doubt if I'll keep more than 4 to pollinate, not with at least 5 more weeks of grow time before any of the seedlings show sex and start making pollen sacs. The clones will be well beyond party cup size.:holysheep:

Updates as things happen. :farm:

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, some delays from weird weather back in fall of 2014, but got the F5 cross done and have popped 8 seeds that are now outside.

Also have some clones started after nearly losing the mother plants to a broad mite attack. Gonna do a F6 cross, just because, but this time I'm going to grow out and cross the F5 siblings.

Never did before because I knew they just weren't 'pure' enough to bother with. The F5 puts the purity above 90%, so now it's worth the effort and space to check out.

Will update as things happen.

Wet


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2016)

Man this thread has been around awhile. Cool,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey Wetdog, nice to see you again. Broadmites are the very worst thing in the entire world of bugs... How did you find them? after all the damage was done like me? I lost my entire grow... Hate those.  I hope yours are really gone. welcome home WD.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 24, 2016)

Found them totally by accident, never even knew they existed. Thought it was a soil problem because a 30x loupe showed zero bug damage. Finally googled 'leaf deformity' and they popped right up. Followed a link to an IC mag thread with pics and it was like looking at my plants.:holysheep:

Thank God I had some old Forbid 4F as they were very near death and only one really recovered. All 3 were mother plants of the same clone that I've been running since 2009. Have clones and new host plants from the new, undamaged growth. The mite damaged plants will be destroyed.

Yes, it's been a long time thread with more to go, at least a couple of years.:farm::bump:

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2016)

I looked with a 60 loupe and only could see the eggs. Never did see that rotten horrible no good creepy mite.. Just the brown centers from the poison they insert into the flesh.. I hate them WD, are you picking up what i am putting down? lol... they are worse than the borg.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh, and congratulations on your breeding work, that has to take patience and ability.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Apr 23, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Oh, and congratulations on your breeding work, that has to take patience and ability.



Thanks!

Took a bit longer than anticipated, but salvaged enough clones and seeds to get to a F7 backcross.  Now, for the time consuming part.

Took the F7 seeds that I got (not many), and planted most of them.  The broadmites reappeared and all growing plants were destroyed by fire and everything cleaned up before the seeds were planted.

Everything was done outdoors as the mites don't survive well in full sun.  This was a bit tense as I'm not in a legal state.  Planted a bit later to keep the plants small, but still go into flowering naturally.  Got 5 fems and 2 males and let all intermix with both of the males and all buds fertilized.

This is my first sibling cross (S1), and ended up with a goodly amount of seeds.  Now, the long process of sorting out the best of the seedlings, both male and female.

Harvested super early, when the seeds were ripe and not really caring about the buds right now.  That will start with the S1 seeds.

Just need to stay above ground for a few more years.

Wetdog  (Droopy Dog)


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Holy dedication.


----------

